# pennhip results



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

results Medusa (Like A Hurricane Chaya Chanah)
official FCI result HD A with Norbergwaarde 38 and no other findings

left
DI 0.32
right
DI 0.21

no other findings
percentiel 50%

parent results
Aha van Joefarm (Ace) percentiel more than 99% (DI 0.19 en 0.23)
Umi du Bois des Trembles percentiel 40% (DI 0.39 en 0.30)

results Baudi (Like A Hurricane Bran Bowden)
official FCI result HD A with Norbergwaarde 38 and no other findings

left
DI 0.26
right
DI 0.13

no other findings
percentiel 80%

parent results
Aha van Joefarm (Ace) percentiel more than 99% (DI 0.19 en 0.23)
Daisy du Bois de la Limite percentiel more than 99% (DI 0.17 en 0.26)

percentiel Ace and Delwyn is from the complete pennhipped archive as the specific breed wasn't recognised as a malinois (bad handwriting or so :roll: )

the median DI for the Malinois (445 pennhipped) is 0.32 (this was 0.36 when Umi was pennhipped in 2004)


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Is a difference between the right and left hips common?


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Sam Leinweber said:


> Is a difference between the right and left hips common?


asked the same question to my vet, and he responded that he has always seen that and that it is natural...


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks, that is interesting.


----------

